# rsync must get all packages when they are in other directory



## mfaridi (Dec 22, 2010)

I use this command for get packages for Arch Linux , 

```
rsync -avrt -c -u --bwlimit=18 rsync://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/archlinux/community/os/any/ /home/narges/i686
```
this command download are packages are in this directory

```
community/os/any/
```
and put them to  
	
	



```
/home/narges/i686
```
but when I go to 
	
	



```
/home/narges/i686
```
 and run this command

```
ls -la
```
I see this 

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 narges  wheel          52 Nov 29 15:30 zvbi-0.2.33-3-i686.pkg.tar.xz -> ../../../pool/packages/zvbi-0.2.33-3-i686.pkg.tar.xz
```
So I see zvbi-0.2.33-3-i686.pkg.tar.xz is not in this directory

```
community/os/any/
```
 and I can find this packages in this directory 
	
	



```
pool/packages/
```
but rsync does not download this packages from 
	
	



```
pool/packages/
```
and only make for me link and guide me I can find this package in 
	
	



```
pool/packages/
```
How I can tell rsync if it can not find packages in current directory go that directory too ?

I want rsync download all packages are in 
	
	



```
any
```
and rsync download packages are in 
	
	



```
pool
```
 directories if need ?


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 22, 2010)

Man pages for the win. From the rsync() man page:



> -L, --copy-links
> 
> When symlinks are encountered, the item that they point to (the referent) is copied, rather than the symlink. In older versions of  rsync, this option also had the side-effect of telling the receiving side to follow symlinks, such as symlinks to  directories. In a modern rsync such as this one, you'll need to specify --keep-dirlinks (-K) to get this extra behavior. The only exception is when sending files to an rsync that is too old to understand -K -- in that case, the -L option will still have the side-effect of -K on that older receiving rsync.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 23, 2010)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> Man pages for the win. From the rsync() man page:



I do not know why 
	
	



```
-L
```
 option does not work , and packages are in pool directory are not get with rsync
I use rsync like this
	
	



```
rsync -avrt -L -c -u --progress --bwlimit=75 rsync://mirror.datacenter.by/arch/multilib/os/i686/
```


----------

